# Should I re-program computer after install of mods?



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I am hoping to install my new AEM intake and Poweraid throttle body spacer tonight and I am wondering after the "hopefully" successful installation if I have to re-flash my computer with my Superchips power programmer? Since the battery would be disconnected during the surgery. Any one with advice? I'm tryin' to contact superchips.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Anybody?*

Anybody?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't think a reflash is required for such small mods. In a few hundred miles or so the ECM will automatically adjust to those mods anyway. If you add a ported intake, headers, heads, cam, etc. then a reflash will help. But a full custom dyno tune will be the best bet.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*few hundered*



6QTS11OZ said:


> I don't think a reflash is required for such small mods. In a few hundred miles or so the ECM will automatically adjust to those mods anyway. If you add a ported intake, headers, heads, cam, etc. then a reflash will help. But a full custom dyno tune will be the best bet.


Okay thanks, I've had the ride almost for almost one year and have only 850miles. I guess I better get the goat out a little more.


----------

